# how much d-mannose powder for maintenance in dogs prone to UTIs/struvite crystals?



## anoukaimee (May 2, 2015)

My dog is prone to UTIs and struvite crystals, and d-mannose (enzyme in cranberries) is recommended as a supplement to prevent this. Trying to be as economical as possible, I bought the powder, but I have no idea how much to give him for a maintenance dose. 

Does anyone know how much (in tsps or smaller amounts thereof) to give dogs for maintenance? My dog is 16 lbs.

Thank you!


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

I can't really help you with dosage but I can say that d-mannose works... I actually cured a UTI with it about a month ago because I didn't wanna go to the doctor and use more antibiotics. I get them from time to time and I finally tried something I read and it worked like a charm.... I used the NOW brand d-mannose capsules. I was probably taking 3 capsules every few hours. I don't think any amount is harmful because it's some form of a sugar I believe but it doesn't cause a spike in your blood sugar either... The way it works is by passing right through your body into your urine concentrated so that it can stick to the bacteria and you flush it out when you pee. It was 1500mg for every three capsules I took but that was also because I was trying to cure one. For a preventive dose on a dog? I mean I probably wouldn't go over 500mg a day but that's just a pure guess. Maybe someone else knows a dosage.


----------



## anoukaimee (May 2, 2015)

Ok, I figured it out. Looked at the ingredient label--duh. 1 tsp of this stuff is 1500 mg; my dog is small and most supplements recommend about 250 mg a day. That's 1/6 a tsp. I'm going to go with 1/4 to be safe.

I'm also supplementing with vitamin c powder; 1/4 tsp is 1 g. The recommended dose is 500 mg so I'm going with 1/8 tsp. I I bought some small measuring spoons (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006GNYM4/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2FP3WC79CXYXU), so it should be easy.

My math skills are seriously lacking, so if I've miscalculated PLEASE let me know.

Cheers!


----------

